# Has anyone made a Wedgie Sled?



## Herb G (May 22, 2016)

I'm referring to one of these.
Was it hard to make?
Any improvements you would make?
Inquiring minds want to know.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaEHetjBqio


Thanks for any info you may have.


----------



## Dale Parrott (May 22, 2016)

I made one and it works great.  

Seg-Easy Solutions


----------



## jttheclockman (May 22, 2016)

I own a couple Dubby sleds and they do all angles that I need. 

https://youtu.be/t8yiXydcQN4

I also made a few angle sleds for pens with secured angles.

Example


----------



## plantman (May 22, 2016)

Yes !! I have made the wedgie sled, and it worked fantastic the first time I tried it. The key factor for using it is accurate measurements when building and setting the angles !! I purchased a large  18 - 24" digital angle finder at Harbor Freight. You just set this at your desired angle and put it between your guides and your ready to go within 1/10 of one degree or less. Look on you tube for the many new and improved designs and pick one that suits you best.   Jim  S


----------



## randyrls (May 22, 2016)

These sleds are used to make segmented turnings.  I saw a wedgie sled that used t-tracks instead of the routed arcs on the jig.  seemed to be a good plan, but i can't find it again???  It was modeled after the Seg-Easy sled.

I would make the spacing between the fences wider.


----------



## mark james (May 22, 2016)

Examples/directions/dimensions on line.  Excellent lay-out.


----------

